# Project 750D



## typercivic93 (Mar 6, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

*Specs:*
AMD FX 8320
Gigabyte 990FXA UD3
GTX 770 SLI
AX 860 PSU w/ Corsair Red Cables
Corsair Force GT 60 GB SSD
Corsair Force GT 240 GB SSD 

*Mods:*
Full CPU/GPU loop
EK CPU and GPU Blocks
EK Terminal 3 Slot
EK X3 RES 250
Enzotech Fittings
Primochill Tubing
Swiftech 655 Pump with Bitspower top 
XSPC 240mm Rad (bottom)
XSPC 360mm Rad (front)
XSP 360mm Rad (top)
Corsair SP120 Fans on Rads

Had to cut out the bottom of the 5 1/4 bay to fit the 360 Rad on the front, but other than that the build was pretty straightforward.


----------



## msamelis (Mar 7, 2014)

Simple, elegant, matching colors and no blinding LEDs. Nice rig, congratulations.

Easy 8 from me.


----------



## sate200 (Mar 8, 2014)

I voted 10/10 because:

Nice rig


----------

